# Outfeed table,built for function not beauty



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I needed more storage in my shop so I came up with this rolling table/outfeed table.
Built from materials I had on hand.
The unique part of this is the top raises up two inches to accommodate my table saw and I can use it as an outfeed table. Both sides are adjustable to allow for any uneveness in the floor. It's on locking casters so I can roll it out of the way and store it along the wall or just leave it where it's at. It rolls easily over my dust collection connection so I can set it any distance back from the saw that is needed. I will replace the "double" nuts as soon as I can get 3/8 star knobs. The 3/8 rod is run thru T-nuts epoxied into the bottom of the support with T-nuts inverted and inset into the top for adjustment. I used some flooring I had left over so the top would be slick.
The mitre saw doesn't belong there,just happened to be sitting on top.
The drawers will have the usual junk in them and the shelf will house power tools.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Looks GOOD!

Functional!

Thank you.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I like the adjustable top.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I finally got tired of fiddling around with stands that slip and are hard to adjust. This makes it easier to level to the table top.Plus easy to roll out of the way,plus extra storage.
I don't understand why some woodworking manufacture hasn't come out with a stand like we used in the pipefitters with a screw top for adjustment. I even sent an email to Delta once suggesting it….never got a response.


----------

